# Want to become a Mason



## Mrjagg (Sep 20, 2013)

Greetings I am Michael a 31 year old from Cincinnati Ohio I would like to become enlightened and become a better man by becoming a Mason


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 20, 2013)

There are a number of Lodges in Cincinnati. You can use the Lodge Locator to find them.


----------



## Mrjagg (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my Hydro using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Bhatt (Oct 7, 2013)

Just go online and go to the Grand Lodge of Ohio and look for lodges in your area 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------

